
…and I’m fired | Don't mess with HF-Trading  - sdoering
http://analyticsmadeskeezy.com/2012/08/29/and-im-fired-plot-only/
======
smoorman1024
That sounds like Market Manipulation. What made you think that is OK?

You can't shout fire in a movie theater (a considerably less regulated
environment), what made you think shouting fire in the stock exchange was OK?

~~~
fungi
it's creative writing.

